# just joined having been to self build rally



## UNDISCOVERED (Aug 28, 2007)

hello there just come back from agm meet rally of the self build motor campervans club fantastic weekend at lickhill manor in kidderminster. over 40 vans/ buses etc  turned up take a look at the site and join its fantastic we had hog roast a singer got to meet and look in all others vans met some fantastic people have meets all over britain including abroad all for £10 a year best club ever.... so have joined this too hoping to meet some more great and crazy people ... regards undiscovered


----------



## cipro (Aug 28, 2007)

Wecome m8 you have now been DISCOVERED  Its your thing go for it.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome
to this lovely site






    ​


----------



## UNDISCOVERED (Aug 28, 2007)

*Thankyou For Your Welcome*

Do Any Members Get Together And Meet Anywhere At Any Time Of The Year Or Is It All Chance Meetings Thks


----------



## cipro (Aug 28, 2007)

UNDISCOVERED said:
			
		

> Do Any Members Get Together And Meet Anywhere At Any Time Of The Year Or Is It All Chance Meetings Thks



There has been a few Sam and co do weekends out.

Some members post where they are going with invites.


----------

